# Schrauber im Fuldaer Bereich



## NonoF (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es in Fulda oder Umgebung jemanden der Werkzeug hat und mir mal Kurbel und Kassette wechseln könnte?

Hab keine Lust mir für eine einmalige Aktion Werkzeug zu kaufen.

Besten Dank Gruß NonoF


----------



## m!ChEL (16. Juli 2009)

Was hast du denn fürne Kurbel? 

Fürs Tretlager hab ich nen Hollowtech2/FSA Mega Exo Schlüssel.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NonoF (9. August 2009)

Hallo m!ChEL,

sorry das ich erst jetzt zurückschreibe,es hatte keiner was geschrieben und dann hatte ich auch nicht mehr nachgeschaut.

Also ich hab ne xt Kurbel und ne Acera Kurbel und die will ich tauschen, also die komplette Schaltung.

Aber so wie ich das vorhin gesehen habe, ist die Kette und die Kettenräder an dem XT Bike ziemlich fertig.

Ich bräuchte auch nen Kurbelabzieher und was um die Kassette zu wechseln.

Wo wohnst Du denn in der Hessischen Rhön, da wohn ich nämlich auch?

Gruß NonoF


----------



## el-ars (27. August 2009)

das ist doch nicht dein ernst. geh zum nächsten bikeshop und leih dir das zeug. sollte doch möglich sein.
falls es sich erlegigt haben sollte und du wieder mal so ein problem hast melde dich bei mir. bin der kleine bikeshop in tann in der rhön.
grüße Lars


----------



## NonoF (27. August 2009)

Hallo Lars,

das hat sich soweit erledigt, dass ich das Fahren an die Arbeit auf nem Trekkingbike angenehmer finde als auf meinem Mountainbike.

Allerdings ist meine Kette ziemlich fertig und evtl. was ich ja nicht hoffe auch die Kettenräder.

Bei meinem Mountenbike müßte auch die Schaltung mal eingestellt werden, hab das Bike vor 10 Jahren gekauft und hab das Gefühl das es mir viel zu klein ist.

Also ich werde die Schaltung und Kurbel da lassen wo sie sind, nur evtl. erneuern und einstellen lassen.

Dann werde ich Dich in deinem Laden einfach mal besuchen und Du kannst mir mal ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (30. August 2009)

hi! ist zwar off topic aber kommt hier der ein oder andere aus fulda und hat lust mir neuling in fulda vll (falls vorhanden) ein paar schöne single trails zu zeigen? oder hat nur lust auf eine kleine feierabendrunde in dieser woche?
bin halt leider nur bis kommenden sonntag hier in fulda.
greetz der alex


----------

